# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  معدل کتبی 14 احتمال قبولی

## saman123

سلام دوستان من معدل کتبی نهایی م 14/00 است آیا احتمال داره پزشکی سراسری روزانه قبول شم؟؟  چه درصدامو میخواد؟؟  روزی 10 ساعت میخونم منطقه 3 هستم میخواستم بدونم احتمال قبولی دارم یا احتمالش صفره
اهل اشنویه هستم آذربایجان غربی اما زبان رو 100% میزنم پارسال هم زدم حالا درسای دیگه چه درصدایی میخواد

----------


## ata.beheshti

همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره اینجا هیشکی نمیتونه کمکت کنه جز خوددت که به داد خودت برسی

----------


## sina a

> سلام دوستان من معدل کتبی نهایی م 14/00 است آیا احتمال داره پزشکی سراسری روزانه قبول شم؟؟  چه درصدامو میخواد؟؟  روزی 10 ساعت میخونم منطقه 3 هستم میخواستم بدونم احتمال قبولی دارم یا احتمالش صفره
> اهل اشنویه هستم آذربایجان غربی اما زبان رو 100% میزنم پارسال هم زدم حالا درسای دیگه چه درصدایی میخواد


سلام، در مورد ساعت مطالعه بهتون بگم : ساعت مطالعه اگر چه مهم هس اما كيفيت خيلي خيلي مهم تره،مهم اين نيس ١٠ ساعت درس ميخونيد مهم اينك كيفيت خوندنتون چجوري؟!؟من خودم ي دوست دارم ١١ ساعت درس ميخونه اما ترازش ت قلم چي هميشه ٥٢٠٠ هس اما ي دوست ديگ دارم ميگ من ت روز ٥ الي ٧ ساعت درس ميخونم جالبه ك ترازش ٧٠٠٠ هس.در مورد درصد: همه ي عمومي ها رو بالاي ٦٠ بزن و همه ي اختصاصي رو بالا ي ٣٠ بزن


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_میتونی مطمئن باش عمومیا حدود ۶۰ و تخصصیا حدود ۵۵ میانگین_

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستان من معدل کتبی نهایی م 14/00 است آیا احتمال داره پزشکی سراسری روزانه قبول شم؟؟  چه درصدامو میخواد؟؟  روزی 10 ساعت میخونم منطقه 3 هستم میخواستم بدونم احتمال قبولی دارم یا احتمالش صفره
> اهل اشنویه هستم آذربایجان غربی اما زبان رو 100% میزنم پارسال هم زدم حالا درسای دیگه چه درصدایی میخواد


سعی کن مجموع درصد ریاضی و فیزیکت رو بالای 110% بزنی

----------


## Saeed735

> سعی کن مجموع درصد ریاضی و فیزیکت رو بالای 110% بزنی


یعنی هر کی معدلش پایینه باید قید رشته های خوب رو بزنه؟این چه حرفیه؟چرا بچه های مردمو ناامید میکنین اخه؟

----------


## m a h s a

آرزو بر جوانان عیب نیست :Yahoo (79):

----------


## m a h s a

اگه 10ساعتت بشه 16ساعت من تضمینت میکنم :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> یعنی هر کی معدلش پایینه باید قید رشته های خوب رو بزنه؟این چه حرفیه؟چرا بچه های مردمو ناامید میکنین اخه؟


735 چطوری؟ داداش ریاضی و فیزیک تاثیرش فوق العاده بالاست و خوب

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام دوستان من معدل کتبی نهایی م 14/00 است آیا احتمال داره پزشکی سراسری روزانه قبول شم؟؟  چه درصدامو میخواد؟؟  روزی 10 ساعت میخونم منطقه 3 هستم میخواستم بدونم احتمال قبولی دارم یا احتمالش صفره
> اهل اشنویه هستم آذربایجان غربی اما زبان رو 100% میزنم پارسال هم زدم حالا درسای دیگه چه درصدایی میخواد


کار نشد نداره
بخواه بکن میشه!!!
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dr.mamad_97

داداش معدل منم مثل خودته یه کارنامه دیدم تو سایت گزینه دو طرف معدلش 16 بود خیلی رو رتبش تاثیر گذاشته بود.
به نظرم بهتتتترین راه دیپ مجدد انسانیه ولی من متاسفانه تازه کشفش کردن حالا هم موندم که برم واسه خرداد بگیرم یا نه؟! اصن نمیدونم که میتونم تو خرداد اون درسا رو بخونم؟!

فرستاده شده از GT-I9300ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## dr.mamad_97

فرستاده شده از GT-I9300ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Saeed735

> 735 چطوری؟ داداش ریاضی و فیزیک تاثیرش فوق العاده بالاست و خوب


درسته بالاس...ولی ایشون یکمی بیشتر بخونن....و درصد کنکورشون خوب باشه 100 درصد به هدفشون میرسن....


درضمن...ممنون..تو خوبی؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

ااخه تو تایپیک زدی از بچه هایی که خودشون کنکورین سوال پرسیدی رتبت چندمیشه؟اخه این حرف یعنی چی؟خیلی از بچه ها هنوز درس خوندن شروع نکردن ...شما هررتبه ایی بخوای ممکنه این چرت وپرتای اینارم گوش نده

----------


## mpaarshin

> فرستاده شده از GT-I9300ِ من با Tapatalk


بفرما اینم مدرکی واسه دوستانی که میگن معدلت ۲ هم باشه میتونی زیر هزار شی حالا این معدلش. ۱۶ فک کن اگه. ۱۲-۱۳ باشی چی میشی

----------


## mahdi100

اقا بسه هر روز میاییم اینجا هر روزم تاپیک های معدل
بابا بسه!!!

----------


## drmoslem

عجب

----------


## AmirAria

> 735 چطوری؟ داداش ریاضی و فیزیک تاثیرش فوق العاده بالاست و خوب


پزشکی میخوان ها .زیست رو هم باید خیلی خوب بزنن .
با این معدل من میگم کمتر از 60 یا 70 نباید باشه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## kiaaan

حالابقیه بگن میشه حتما میشه وبگن نمیشه حتمانمیشه؟؟؟شماهمه تلاشتوبکن که ۷ماه دیگه که رتبت اومدنگی اگه اینجوری میخوندم بهترمیشد اونجوری میخوندم بهترمیشد!

----------


## Pourya.sh

شک نکن
معدل یازده 
حتی نه سراغ دارم که پزشکی اوردن 
خیلیام سراغ دارم که همین بچه های همین جا گه گاهی لینکشو گذاشتمو دیدم 
همین امسال با معدل نه پسر
همین امسال دانش اموز دختر با معدل یازده و خوردی

----------


## mpaarshin

> شک نکن
> معدل یازده 
> حتی نه سراغ دارم که پزشکی اوردن 
> خیلیام سراغ دارم که همین بچه های همین جا گه گاهی لینکشو گذاشتمو دیدم 
> همین امسال با معدل نه پسر
> همین امسال دانش اموز دختر با معدل یازده و خوردی


موندم چرا هیچوقت مدرکی واسه کسایی که معدل پایین دارن و رتبه ی خیلی خوب دارن نیست حتی یدونه هم نیست

----------


## Pourya.sh

مدرکشو الان اون معدل یازده میزارم بذار ببینم پیداش میکنم
ی چن مدت پیش یکی از دوستای انجمنم ی مدرک دیگه گذاشت

----------


## pouria98

> شک نکن
> معدل یازده 
> حتی نه سراغ دارم که پزشکی اوردن 
> خیلیام سراغ دارم که همین بچه های همین جا گه گاهی لینکشو گذاشتمو دیدم 
> همین امسال با معدل نه پسر
> همین امسال دانش اموز دختر با معدل یازده و خوردی


معدل 9 پزشکی اورده؟ 94؟
میشه کارنامه رو لطف کنی؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi100

> معدل 9 پزشکی اورده؟ 94؟
> میشه کارنامه رو لطف کنی؟


* شاعر میگه:ارزو بر جوانان عیب نیست*

----------


## maryam2015

بابا چرا ناراحتی مگه نگفتن ترمیم معدل انجام میشه بابا خرداد ترمیم برگزار می کنن من مطمن ام ...الان بخون به فکر معدل هم نباش یهو می بینی ترمیم میاد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mpaarshin

> مدرکشو الان اون معدل یازده میزارم بذار ببینم پیداش میکنم
> ی چن مدت پیش یکی از دوستای انجمنم ی مدرک دیگه گذاشت


اقای عزیز میخوای من معدل رتبه یک رو بکنم ۹ به همون شکل بزارم پرینت هم بگیرم؟
کاری نداره معدل عوض کردن که

----------


## khansar

تقصیر ما داوطباست که هر بلایی سرمون اوورد اموزش پرورش هیچی نگفیم.اول که تا ثیر معدل مثبت شد همه ساکت بودن.تاثیر 25درصد قطعی شد هیچی نگفتیم.پیش هم موثر شد هیچی نمی گیم.خب دوستان از قدیم گفتن سکوت علامت رضاست.هیچی نمی گیم هر جور که دلشون میخاد تاثیر میدن

----------


## magicboy

یکی هلیون رو تگ کنه

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

نه نمیتونی

----------


## fateme.tehran

> موندم چرا هیچوقت مدرکی واسه کسایی که معدل پایین دارن و رتبه ی خیلی خوب دارن نیست حتی یدونه هم نیست



شگفتی ساز های کنکور ها ی سراسری...

مدارک موجود است..

----------


## fateme.tehran

مشاهده کارنامه سراسری

مشاهده کارنامه سراسری

----------


## fateme.tehran



----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

گرامی؛ با معدل 10 !! هم میشه...!

کافیه کنکور رو خوب بدید !!

----------


## moiensalehi1377

اگه یه مرتب و به همین صورت پیش بری صددرصد قبولی

----------


## moiensalehi1377

ببشید می خواستم بگم اگه مرتب نوشتم اگه یه مرتب

----------


## mpaarshin

> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
> 
> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری


اولا که ما داریم در مورد کنکور تجربی صحبت میکنیم تو کنکور تجربی تاثیر معدل به مراتب بارز تره
دوما کارنامه ی دومی دیپلمش ریاضیه 
چرا یه کارنامه نیست که با دیپلم تجربی و معدل پایین تو کنکور تجربی رتبه خوب اورده باشه ؟؟؟ چون محاله این اتفاق

----------


## mpaarshin

> 


این از کجا معلوم راسته؟ منم میتونم اینکارو کنم یکیو بیارم بگم این معدلش. ۱۰ بوده مطمئن باش که تاثیر داره که ترمیم میخوان بزارن

----------


## fateme.tehran

> اولا که ما داریم در مورد کنکور تجربی صحبت میکنیم تو کنکور تجربی تاثیر معدل به مراتب بارز تره
> دوما کارنامه ی دومی دیپلمش ریاضیه 
> چرا یه کارنامه نیست که با دیپلم تجربی و معدل پایین تو کنکور تجربی رتبه خوب اورده باشه ؟؟؟ چون محاله این اتفاق



مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
این کارنامه هارو ملاحظه بفرمایین..
مشاهده کارنامه سراسری

----------


## fateme.tehran



----------


## fateme.tehran



----------


## kiaaan

> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
> این کارنامه هارو ملاحظه بفرمایین..
> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری


کارنامه دوم که درصداش به نسبت یکیه یاتوزیست ودرصدای دیگه بیشتره ومعدل بالاتره چرارتبش بدتره؟

----------


## fateme.tehran

> کارنامه دوم که درصداش به نسبت یکیه یاتوزیست ودرصدای دیگه بیشتره ومعدل بالاتره چرارتبش بدتره؟


بدلیل زمین شناسی و شیمی و ریاضی..ریاضی یک خورده بیشتر بزنی تو بهتر شدن رتبه واقعا مفید خواهد بود..بچه ها فکر میکنند زمین شناسی مهم نیست..در جابجایی رتبه فوقالعاده مهمه

----------


## aCe

> بدلیل زمین شناسی و شیمی و ریاضی..ریاضی یک خورده بیشتر بزنی تو بهتر شدن رتبه واقعا مفید خواهد بود..بچه ها فکر میکنند زمین شناسی مهم نیست..در جابجایی رتبه فوقالعاده مهمه


یعنی  ممکنه توی پذیرش زیرگروه یک هم تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه ؟!   :Yahoo (13):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> یعنی  ممکنه توی پذیرش زیرگروه یک هم تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه ؟!


خیر.ممکن نیست تاثیر داشته باشه..برای رتبه مهم هستش دوست عزیز..

----------


## mpaarshin

> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
> این کارنامه هارو ملاحظه بفرمایین..
> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری


انتظار دارین معدل 17 رتبه رو بدتر کنه احیانا؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> 




درصدها و معدل ها رو مقایسه کنین

----------


## mpaarshin

عمق تاثیر معدل رو داشته باش...یعنی معدل 19 کم مونده سفید بده تخصصی هارو

----------


## fateme.tehran

> عمق تاثیر معدل رو داشته باش...یعنی معدل 19 کم مونده سفید بده تخصصی هارو


برمنکر لعنت..اما دوست عزیز این معدل 19 ایا که درصد پایین میزنن خب معلومات علمیون کمتره از اون معدل 14 ای که با درصد بیشتر این رتبه رو کسب میکنه.مهم معلوماته نه درجه..

----------


## eskalis

> سعی کن مجموع درصد ریاضی و فیزیکت رو بالای 110% بزنی



همچین با اون عکس اواتارت نظر دادی که هرکی ندونه فکر میکنه خوده توکلی هس جمع کن خودتو  :Yahoo (4): )))


رفع اسپم:

منطقه 3 هستی امتیاز + و زبان رو 100 میزنی ی امتیاز دیگه کافیه زیست 50 بزنی شیمی 60 ریاضی و فیزیک 40 عمویا هم مجموع درصدات بشه 270 درصد

----------


## saman123

یعنی این سه تای آخر رو بکنم 60 نمیشه؟؟  حتی دندان و دارو هم؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> برمنکر لعنت..اما دوست عزیز این معدل 19 ایا که درصد پایین میزنن خب معلومات علمیون کمتره از اون معدل 14 ای که با درصد بیشتر این رتبه رو کسب میکنه.مهم معلوماته نه درجه..


ای بابا معلومات که اهمیتی نداره واسه کنکور مهم نمرات و درصداست

----------


## x 3

0%

----------


## fateme.tehran

> 0%


یادمان باشد یک کلمه ی منفی رو 1000 کلمه ی مثبت قادر به فروپوشی نخواهند بود.
سالیانی پیش در رشته ی دو و میدانی ،یک نتیجه ی شگفت انگیزی رقم خورد توسط فردی،که در رویای هر دو و میدانی کاری بود که به اون نتیجه برسد..از آن سال به بهد،از هر 100 نفر 52 نفر به اون نتیجه دست پیدا میکردن..
آدم ها خودشون رو باور ندارند که میتونن کوه رو جابه جا کنن چه بسا با نمره ی 14 بتونن قبول شن.

----------


## fateme.tehran

ببین دوست استارتر..
افرادی میانو میگن نمیشه و الو بل میشه و تاثیر زیاده و از این حرفا...
گوشتو بگیر و محکم وایسا رو این عقیده..
با متراکم خوانی و تمرکر دقیق حتی از اونی که تراز 7500 الان میگیره یا حتیبیشتر پیشی میگیره..
هرچی به آخر کنکور نزدیک تر میشی بدلیل نزدیکی به امتحان هر چی میخونی میره سریغ تو ذهنت و به خاطر میمونه..از همه جلو میزنی اگر پیوسته باشی و ثبات قدمتو حفظ کنی بیش از 11 12 ساعت بخونی ..
گوشاتو بگیرو یه اعوذباالله من الشیطان رجیم  و بسم الله بغلشو بگو و توکل کن.
ناامیدی گرون ترین ابزار شیطانه که توسط افراد دورو برت بهت القا میشه..ولش کن این افکارو با ثبات قدم شروع کن..
علی یارت :Yahoo (5):

----------


## x 3

> یادمان باشد یک کلمه ی منفی رو 1000 کلمه ی مثبت قادر به فروپوشی نخواهند بود.
> سالیانی پیش در رشته ی دو و میدانی ،یک نتیجه ی شگفت انگیزی رقم خورد توسط فردی،که در رویای هر دو و میدانی کاری بود که به اون نتیجه برسد..از آن سال به بهد،از هر 100 نفر 52 نفر به اون نتیجه دست پیدا میکردن..
> آدم ها خودشون رو باور ندارند که میتونن کوه رو جابه جا کنن چه بسا با نمره ی 14 بتونن قبول شن.


بيا واقع گرا باشيم ... حرف شما كاملا درست ولي برا همه صادقه؟...

----------


## fateme.tehran

> بيا واقع گرا باشيم ... حرف شما كاملا درست ولي برا همه صادقه؟...


بستگی داره..به پشت کارو تمرکز..اما مشمول همه میشه برادر من..

----------


## saeedh

دوست عزیز...................استارتر گرامی سلام

بله با معدل 14 هم میشه پزشکی قبول شد.........

ولی واقعا گاو نر میخواهد و مرد کهن

خیلی به حرف این و اون گوش نکن

تو برو درصدهای مثلا یه رتبه 500 رو که پزشکی قبول شده رو در نظر بگیر

سعی کن میانگیرن درصد های عمومی و تخصصی تو از اون 7 درصد بیشتر باشه

این جوری تضمین میکنم پزشکی میاری

اصلا هم به معدل کاری نداشته باش

توکلت به خدا باشه

----------

